# holidaying with your little ones



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

when did you peeps go away for your first holiday after placement?
I'm really hoping for us 3 to get away for a little break before we become 4  i was thinking April time, just a trip to a cottage on the IOW or something or poss away in our camper..Littlie will have been with us 6 months by then..do you think thats too soon? She hasnt slept anywhere different yet (apart from 2 daytime naps at my mums) so i guess we'd need to build up to it but just worried that it'll unsettle her..she does seem to be a child that copes well with change but you never know..
any thoughts?

kj x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi KJ,
I think that would be fine we stayed away far sooner than that and Sunshine was great.
Love JD x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

We went away 9 months after placement KJ, and SW was still a bit reticent about that - not that they could do anything about it.  They usually say a year, but TBH I think you have to go by the child...  We knew Bea would be absolutely fine, and she was.  It was the first time she'd been away and she adapted really well. 

Have a great time.. 
Carole xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi KJ,

We went away with pooh bear when he had been with us about 5 month,just inthe uk and he was fine.

Go on I am sure it will be great fun. Tip if you are using a travel cot try using at home for a while before hand maybe for day time naps and take own bedding and teddys etc.

PBMx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya!  

Yes, we took DD for a mini-break (Centerparcs) erm, let me think....   4 months after she was placed with us, and she was fine too.

I would ditto PBM's tip about travel cot, we did the same - own bedding and teddy during naps to get used to it.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks for your input guys.. i think we are gong to do it 
great idea about getting used to a travel cot..will def do that 

kj x


----------

